# Hummel - String Quartet 2 op.30 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Hummel’s three Opus 30 String Quartets were composed after Beethoven's Opus 18 Quartets, in 1804. Hummel’s quartets are pretty 'Viennese' in style, focusing more on late Haydnesque dialogue writing. The movements are as follows... 

I. Allegro con brio
II. Andante. Grazioso
III. Menuetto. Allegro con fuoco
IV. Finale. Vivace 

Hummel's 2nd quartet may not be as revolutionary as Beethoven and as a contemporary of Beethoven it actually sounds very unBeethovian and almost like a romantic Mozart (not surprisingly really as Hummel was a pupil of Mozart). However, this is an accomplished work that is well worth a listen, even if it's not exactly ground-breaking stuff. I particularly like the outer movements.

There's very few recordings of this quartet and I'm certainly not going to recommend the Coolidge Quartet's 1939 recording where the sound is abysmal (the playing isn't great either). Similarly the Anabasis Chamber Ensemble (who? - likely a budget scratch ensemble) hardly inspire anyone either with some dodgy ensemble, not great intonation and a rather lacklustre performance. I'm afraid that recording gets the cold shoulder too. 
Of the two other recordings both are easily recommendable but slightly flawed. Which you prefer will possibly come down to views on the importance of sound quality. I'm conflicted here as the *Hollywood Quartet'*s 1955 recording has fine ensemble, articulation and superior dynamics however the mono recording (although adequate) is grainy, coarse, thin, wiry and tends to grate a little plus I'm not a fan of portamento on string quartets (and this some here) . The cello sounds particularly tubby, weak and poor. For 1955 this really wasn't a good recording but it is excellently played. 
The *Dante Quartet*'s early 90s recording (from their cycle of all 3 Hummel quartets) is the opposite. Its very well recorded and similarly very well played. Acoustics are fine but it doesn't quite have the character and dynamics of the Hollywood's recordings. It's a very fine account though and if I had to choose I'd go for this one as their recording is so much easier on the ear and that's important in a quartet that's not top rank. I totally understand those who feel the opposite but as a preference I'm sticking with the Dante. Their cycle is well worth the investment btw.


----------

